# I'm watching you!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have new toy and I LOVE it. I got a dropcam for the garage so that I can watch the dogs when I'm not home and now my productivity at work has gone way down! 

This camera is super cool - I can hear them and talk to them, so if they are acting up I can tell them to knock it off. I've spent more time than I want to admit today watching them. It's been very interesting to see what they do when I'm not around and now I'm figuring out why some things have been moving around the garage. . 

For anyone that is looking for a way to keep an eye on their dog when they aren't home, I highly recommend the dropcam - it's really easy to set up and you can watch them from the web, your phone or iPad.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Nerdy! Love it! Must have! Thank you! 

My husband reluctant thanks too!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

CrazyCash, 

You were reading my mind!! I was just wondering about something like this. Is it easily portable/set up in new locations? We were just at our cabin in Georgia and left Ellie the last day we were there we left her in the crate for a few hours to go into town. When we came back she had some sort of fit in her crate, it had moved, she scrunched her bed all up and peed. This has NEVER happened before and judging by how frantic she was to see us, we are thinking someone knocked on the door or some wildlife wondered on the deck. A camera would have been helpful and I think it is just a good idea in general.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

CrazyCash,
Just looking at Amazon, is there a drop cam you recommend?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's really easy to set up and you can move it anywhere - you just need an outlet to plug it into and a WiFi connection. 

I got this one: http://www.amazon.com/Dropcam-Wi-Fi...e=UTF8&qid=1386043312&sr=8-2&keywords=dropcam

The part that I love is that you can talk to them. I haven't had luck leaving my dogs alone in the house because they destroy my house but now I'm going to start trying them for short periods with the camera on so I can see if they get out of control.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OK... Now you need to figure out a way to post the evidence on this forum so we can all have a hoot at the antics of Cash & Penny ... while mom is away!!

I CAN'T WAIT for the Cash & Penny Hour!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh - did I forget to mention that you can create clips of things that are recorded?? I'll have to get some good ones to share! The funniest one today was when Cash found the camera and there is a close up of his face looking into it, luckily it's just out of his reach so he can't eat it.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I have a Foscam pointing at the crate and i connect to it remotely from my phone to check on him. Have no idea why, he just sleeps in there, but its interesting to watch the cat walk back and forth in front of the crate, like a prison guard watching the "inmate". hahah


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am just so Cracking up... I would never...NEVER get any work done if it came down to ... work/watch the dogs... 
unless of course if they were sleeping!!!

This is priceless!! I must have one so I can watch Pearl get into the Trash cupboard and devour the contents of the big gray smorusborg , next time I am away... The expression on her face would be totally priceless when she heard me chastising her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are a couple from today - but now you are going to see my messy garage!  Whenever the dogs run out of the picture, they are going outside to the dog run (so they aren't actually locked in the garage  )

Here's Cash looking on the workbench at the camera: 
https://www.dropcam.com/c/5ae2bac9a12d4528b0375a6c95a046dc.mp4

Here are Cash and Penny destroying a rug:
https://www.dropcam.com/c/64b4267349f74f43be3a8d5e8d059e45.mp4

Now I see a real problem developing - I watch them while I'm at work and then I come home and watch what I missed when I wasn't watching! I'm also thinking of things that I can put in the garage for them to play with/destroy just for my enjoyment - why do I find this so fascinating??


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG!!!!! That is so funny.... They were so ... having a good time! AND what a great show.
So how many throw rugs do you go through? You need a good rag bag, that they can dig through!
Soo funny... what are you thinking as you watch what ever mayhem is going on... from a distance...? 
Oh and PS......... Your garage is NOT MESSY... Girl... U don't Know MESSY!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I still can't figure out what to put in the garage for them to sleep on now that it's getting cold - that rug in the middle is what they sleep on for now, but whenever I put blankets or dog beds out there they rip them up like that rug. Luckily they sleep on top of each other so they keep each other warm. 

That big cardboard box in the corner will be a good thing for them to rip apart, but it has a bunch of metal brackets in it - I need to pull those out and then give it to the dogs! At this point they have ripped up so much stuff, I just laugh and am kind of amazed at how quickly they can destroy something. I've kind of just given the garage to the dogs - it's their territory, so I put up everything that I really want to keep away from them and anything on the floor is fair game. They are both still young, so I assume that someday they will outgrow it, so I'll just let them have fun until then.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

CrazyCash,

Amazon needs to give the Vizsla forum a group buy on dropcams!! I am going to order one this week. I do like the idea of being able to talk to Ellie if needed, so I will get the one you sent the link to. 

Your garage is totally normal, mine (thanks to the husband) is starting to look like a episode of Hoarders (the sportsmen's edition). 

Will Penny and Cash sleep in open crates with bedding (maybe something tough like moving blankets) if you leave them in the garage? 

Love the videos!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That's so brilliant! I need one of these!

I peek through the window when I get home sometimes to see what he's up to when he doesn't know I'm there. He's usually asleep, playing with a kong, or sitting staring at the window having heard me walk up the road


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

FLgatorgirl said:


> Amazon needs to give the Vizsla forum a group buy on dropcams!!


Calum could take advantage of their affiliate links to generate money for the forum. https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/promo/buildlinks.html

I don't even want to think about all the things y'all have coerced me into buying.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Dropcam has been on our wishlist for a while now! Looks like I'll be ordering one soon myself! ;D


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Just so the less tech savvy users are aware, it does not have to be the Dropcam. There are literally 100's wifi cameras available for under $100 (Foscam is a decent brand). Have to admit, Dropcam looks pretty sweet, but it lacks any kind of pan and tilt controls and only offers zoom. It does, however, have a pretty nice user-friendly interface and easy setup.


----------



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

We have a had our Dropcam since May and I am convinced it has saved our pups life. One day while I was on my way to work she jumped up and got her paw stuck in her cage and was hanging by her wrist joint. She was panicked and flailing around violently. Luckily I was able to see her on the Dropcam and called my neighbor who rescued her while I was rushing back home. She would have been hanging like that for hours if I didn't have a webcam. It gives us tremendous piece of mind to always be able to check in on her at any point during the day. I highly recommend Dropcam!

Here is a clip of a moment that made my heart skip a beat when I checked in on her and she was gone, only after checking the history on the camera to find out she climbed out of her cage. Luckily we found her unharmed asleep on our bed. http://youtu.be/YScQzu2xL8s


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would love to get a drop cam for my baby's crib. I am alway's curious to see what he is doing when he should be sleeping... I'm not sure if the drop cam works on a macbook pro?

sf49ersy5- That kennel (dog cage) you have looks to be about 6 feet tall? Wow, how did he manage to jump out of that? And where did you purchase such a industrial size cage? Unless your dog is just a puppy, which makes the cage seems big?
Also, I am from Seattle and am looking forward to the 49ers game next week! Go Hawks!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheaper alternative:
If you have a computer with webcam and you install Skype, you can set it on auto-reply and you can call to your own computer, and see your room. 
Not exactly like dropcam but it works


----------



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

She was a puppy at the time. Around 18 weeks I think. The cage is 40 inches tall. Here is the link to it on amazon http://www.amazon.com/BestPet-Black...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1386117611&sr=1-10

It has been a great cage for her after we protected the gaps where each panel joins together with duct tape.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Today I discovered that Penny spent most of the afternoon barking! Cash was laying quietly in the garage while Penny was running back and forth to the fence barking. At one point I heard my neighbor talk to her and that calmed her down for a minute, but she was being obnoxious! I've been watching them with the sound off - tomorrow the sound will be on and I'm going to have to pay attention so I can talk to her and get her to stop!! Little stinker!


----------

